# Glendon and rushton railway station



## alex76 (Jul 10, 2011)

Glendon and Rushton station was originally known as Rushton it was opened in 1857 by the Midland Railway on what is now the Midland Main Line. The station was renamed in 1896 when Rushden opened in 1894 a small town with a similar name near wellingborough also in Northants.
The line originally was a line from Leicester to Hitchin and now the main line to London this station was closed on the 4th January 1960

how it looked in its prime











































The old ticket hatch





















































































Unfortunately I could not gain access to the station masters house as CCTV was very much operational 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 10, 2011)

Loved your pics.

Its just so sad these beautiful buildings are left to rot


----------



## st33ly (Jul 10, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Loved your pics.
> 
> Its just so sad these beautiful buildings are left to rot



I agree

Nice pics


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 10, 2011)

Some nice original features still surviving there, hope something is done with it. Interesting that it is built in stone, some of the Leicestershire stations on the line were pretty much identical but built of brick.


----------



## alex76 (Jul 10, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Loved your pics.
> 
> Its just so sad these beautiful buildings are left to rot



Thankfully there is a group of volunteers who are aiming to restore this station to its former glory with plans to turn it into a museum and café


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm so pleased someone is looking to use it.

It's such a fantastic looking place, will be great as a museum


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 10, 2011)

Its wonderful, lovely photos...


----------



## kathyms (Jul 10, 2011)

*brilliant*

they are brilliant pics, it was the scareyest one we have done with you pi**in about on the mainl line and me and your mate waiting to hear you scream. you deserve to post them after taking your life in your hands, but how did you find it lol.


----------



## alex76 (Jul 11, 2011)

yes there was trains wizing past at a rate of knots just kept well clear and my head down well worth it though lovely old building had a mooch round another tonight by the time i found it was too dark and not a lot left will post on this thread what i found at some point tomorrow.
i am becoming a bit of an old station junkie now though


----------



## kathyms (Jul 12, 2011)

*station*

oh wow i cant wait to see the next one.we will have to look into going of on the station search after next weekend . there are loads but loads more have gone or turned into homes. love your pics, im proud of you.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice job Alex and lovely looking building bud...


----------

